# when do u draw the line and move on...



## mrsirish

When do u finally give up on ur dream of having your little boy or girl

I have three daughters and im planning to have one last shot of having a wee man but im so so sooooo scared that if i have another girl i might want to try again i mean it is silly to keep having kids to get a specific gender... I love the bones of my 3 girls so i i do know that regardless of the gender my baby wiol b loved and cherised as much as the rest but three kids really is enough when do you draw the line....

A desperate mother desperatly wanting a son helllllp lol


----------



## Ecologirl

It's a tough one! I'm pregnant with my 3rd now, and although different circumstances to you, as much as I desperately want another girl (bump is a boy), I honestly don't think I could do it again. One main reason is my body really can't handle being pregnant and it was a big decision to TTC this one. Asides from medical implications though it's the cost factor. Kids are so expensive and I never thought I'd have more than 2 really. Then I guess you really need to be honest with yourself about the gender. If your next one was a girl, would you stop? Would you be upset? Would it affect your relationship with the baby? I know you said it wouldn't, but I guess you just need really think about it. I'd be so so upset if we had another boy instead of a girl. Was hard enough coming to terms with it this time. Do you think you could wait to be a grandma and maybe then you'll get your boy? I'm thinking I'll just have to wait for grandma-hood (although I don't want any of that in the near future!)
Sorry, I'm not much help at this, but I hope one day you get that little boy in your family, xo


----------



## bigmomma74

I can't really answer this - I have 4 girls and am 11 weeks pg with what I desperately pray is a boy. If not I hope I will have the strength to say no more but I secretly think I will want to try again. I am getting on a bit now and pregnancy is getting harder and harder but I don't know how to give up on my dream of a little man :cry:


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

I'm 31 weekend with baby number 5, my 5th boy.
I should give up shouldn't I? I don't know if I can but where does it end? x


----------



## Pink Ribbons

I have 3 girls and am nearly 37 weeks pregnant with my fourth baby. Am on team yellow, but hoping that this might be a little boy. Probably deluding myself, but it would be lovely to experience having a son.

I've pretty much decided that this will be the final roll of the dice. I'm certain that I would have had 4 children regardless of their gender, but I never envisaged any more than that. Plus, I think it will look like I'm desperate for a boy...I'm sure that people already think that.

So this is most likely the end of the road for me. Will let you know how it pans out in a few weeks!


----------



## LittleLady04

I have 3 daughters too and I'm 5 weeks pg with baby no 4. I am praying this LO will be a boy because me and OH are desperate to have a boy. I keep saying that this is our last baby but secretly know that if this is another girl I will probably want to try one more time for a boy.


----------



## Baby321

Hiya ladies, i feel like I have been very unfortunate because after talking to alot of health professionals I have decided to get steriised this time round. I am expecting my fourth girl by fourth c-section. I have been told that I am actually risking uterine rupture this time never mind going for a fifth. One of the midwifes said the consultnt wouldn't be pushing you for sterilisation unless she really felt like the need to. So ladies I will be getting sterilised ths time round. If i had normal deliveries I would have tried another couple of times. definitely no little man for me. i am getting over t slowly but I think I will never completely get over it. Have my section in 19 days, very afraid of the comments I am goin to get over having all girls. I just feel very sad that I did not get my little man.
Like you MrsIrish, I only tried for a baby this time round after 7 1/2 years of having my last one for a little man but it never happened, never mind. But it doesn't mean that I didn't get my little man you won't , best of luck I really hope you do get your little man. Pink ribbon, please update us on what you have, wish you the best of luck. Best of luck to all you ladies xxxxx


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I'm terrified about just this right now!! I have two boys and am pregnant with baby #3, we won't know what baby is till November. At this point, aside from desperately wanting a little girl, I am absolutely terrified that if this is baby boy #3 that I will forever desire to be pregnant. 

There is no way we could have another one, our first is an absolute handful who has some behavior difficulties. As well as financially speaking, it's just not happening a 4th time! But I know myself well enough to know that I will always desire to be pregnant again if it's another boy. I just know it. And being in a state of baby fever for the rest of my life makes me want to cry!!! 

Anyone else?!?!?! Ekkkkkkkkkk. 

Anyways, our line is drawn. It's not happening again. The only way it would happen again is if we had a whoopsababy. Which wouldn't be a true whoopsababy, because I'm sure I would have helped the whoops in some way.


----------



## mrsirish

Thank you all so much for your replies i really am not alone in this i pray that it happens for us and to the ladies that cant go again for various reasons i really wish u all the happiness with ur families... And if i do have another girl it wud b it i think..i cudn handle the comments from other people


----------



## Buttercup84

I'd love a boy someday and we'd like to have 3-4 kids in total so if we have 4 girls then we'll draw the line on trying for a boy and just enjoy the children we do have :flower:


----------



## katherinegrey

When I realised how badly pregnancy suits me, I decided I only wanted one, and I wanted this one to be a girl, it's a boy, so now I'm planning at least another one to get a girl. I'm not sure when I'll draw the line to be honest, the idea of having two boys terrifies me, but two? Three? Maybe four? The idea of never having a daughter also terrifies me so I honestly don't know where I will draw the line.


----------



## jeh7971

After having two boys back in 1997 and 1999, I remember when I fell pregnant with my 3rd. Surely this time a girl! I convinced myself that it would be a girl and decided at 20 weeks I would confirm with the baby being sexed at the scan. As I left the sonography room, my heart sank, surely the sonographer was wrong? Not a 3rd boy? It just wasn't happening to me, I was going to pinch myself and wake up! September 2002 I gave birth to a 9lb 4oz boy. My love for him is so strong, I hate myself for feeling the disappointment I did. In May 2003, I found out I was pregnant again with child number 4! This time I convinced myself it was a boy, refused to find out the gender at the 20week scan and steered towards a few new baby goods that were more for boys than girls. January 2004 I gave birth to a bouncing 8lb girl!! I couldn't believe it.
Back in June I had the biggest shock of my life when I got a :bfp: again. I'm staying team:yellow: throughout and have mixed feelings as to the gender. I do have a preference as to what I am hoping my bundle will be and hope I won't be disappointed if it's not. Good luck to all you other ladies. :hugs::hugs:


----------

